# Slow motion diesnt work



## Mzrdmd (Nov 3, 2014)

Just got DirecTV a week or two ago. My slow motion doesn't work. The instructions say to hold down the play//pause button for 2 seconds and it will go into slow motion, but it just goes back to regular speed. Is this a remote problem or am I not understanding something? Thank you.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

What model DVR do you have? Look for the label behind the front panel access card door.
What model remote do you have? Look for the model number on the upper front corner of the remote.


----------



## Mzrdmd (Nov 3, 2014)

DVR is HR44-500
Remote is RC72. 

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Slow motion was activated by pressing and holding the MUTE button. But I don’t think the HR44 does SL any more


----------



## Mzrdmd (Nov 3, 2014)

It did it 2 or 3 times when I first got it, but not anymore.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Mzrdmd said:


> It did it 2 or 3 times when I first got it,* but not anymore.*


and that is exactly what I said. I even used an older DIRECTV® remote and press and held the PAUSE button, while it appears to go to SM (by displaying the |> symbol), the speed is the same without the audio


----------



## HaterSlayer (Mar 24, 2010)

I think with those you have to hold it for a little while. I just did it on my client and it felt like 4-5 seconds


----------



## Mzrdmd (Nov 3, 2014)

But after 2 seconds it goes back to regular speed.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok are you trying to slow mo live tv or a recording. Try a recording with press and hold.


----------



## Mzrdmd (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks. Will try and get back to you.


----------



## b52pooh (Mar 10, 2011)

The RC71,2,3 remotes do not support some of the secondary functions, like the RC6x series does. For example, the press the play button and hold to go to slow motion, does not function.


----------



## b52pooh (Mar 10, 2011)

You can, however, pause what you are watching, then step frame by frame with the fast forward or fast reverse buttons.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

b52pooh said:


> The RC71,2,3 remotes do not support some of the secondary functions, like the RC6x series does. For example, the press the play button and hold to go to slow motion, does not function.


This has been my experience exactly&#8230;.


----------



## HaterSlayer (Mar 24, 2010)

How long are you guys holding it? I thought it didn't work either but I held it for a bit and it works. Its gonna play then go back to slow motion


----------



## Mzrdmd (Nov 3, 2014)

So hold it in, it will go to regular speed then slow mo? Will try it. Thank you.


----------



## Mzrdmd (Nov 3, 2014)

Ok, that works! Holding it down eventually gives slow-mo! Thank you all SO MUCH


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Mzrdmd said:


> Ok, that works! Holding it down eventually gives slow-mo! Thank you all SO MUCH


Which of the buttons are you pressing and holding ? Thanks


----------



## Crashovride02 (Apr 2, 2009)

jimmie57 said:


> Which of the buttons are you pressing and holding ? Thanks


The Play/Pause button.

It works differently depending on which mode the RC71 is in, IR or RF. When in IR mode, press and hold the play/pause button it will pause and then start slow-mo about 3 sec after pressing. When in RF mode, it will pause and then play and then start slow-mo about 5 sec after pressing. I'm using an HR44 for this. I also tried slow-mo using an RC65 remote and you can activate it by pressing and holding either Play or Pause and it will start slow-mo 3 seconds later!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Crashovride02 said:


> The Play/Pause button.
> 
> It works differently depending on which mode the RC71 is in, IR or RF. When in IR mode, press and hold the play/pause button it will pause and then start slow-mo about 3 sec after pressing. When in RF mode, it will pause and then play and then start slow-mo about 5 sec after pressing. I'm using an HR44 for this. I also tried slow-mo using an RC65 remote and you can activate it by pressing and holding either Play or Pause and it will start slow-mo 3 seconds later!


Excellent Info. I don't have one of the Genies but my friend does and her hubby loves football and he love slo mo.
Thanks


----------

